

Error 418 – I’m a Teapot - reimersjan
http://weirdpress.org/error-418-im-teapot/

======
ColinWright
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=teapot#!/story/forever/0/teapot](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=teapot#!/story/forever/0/teapot)

